# gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein



## angel-daddy (20. November 2006)

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Hallo zusammen,
bin dabei.....

Gruß Martin


----------



## Big Fins (20. November 2006)

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Der Herr Minister kennt genau die Sachlage, oder glaubt ihr wirklich, er ist eines Morgen aufgestanden und hat die Geschichte in der _Blind_ Zeitung gelesen? Es geht auch nicht darum, was der Minister nicht tun kann, sondern was der Iranische Staat bezweckt mit dieser Inhaftierung. 
Ihr solltet euch darüber im klaren sein, dass hier ein Exemple vollführt werden soll. Der Iran ist moment in starken außerpolitischen Druck und versucht sich mit allen (un)möglichen Druckmitteln einzudecken.
Auch wenn das Schicksal von Herrn D.Klein sehr nah geht, gibt es rein garnix was man von hier aus für ihn tun kann, leider.
Um es mal ganz offen zu schreiben, das einzige was ihn da rausholen konnte wäre eine Spezialeinheit mit  mehreren Helikoptern, schwer*be*waff*net.
Selbst eine Millionenschweres Löse*geld könnte den Herrn D. Klein nicht da rausholen, er ist politisches Druckmittel, wofür auch immer.


----------



## Sailfisch (20. November 2006)

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*



plaa Sawai schrieb:


> Der Herr Minister kennt genau die Sachlage, oder glaubt ihr wirklich, er ist eines Morgen aufgestanden und hat die Geschichte in der _Blind_ Zeitung gelesen? Es geht auch nicht darum, was der Minister nicht tun kann, sondern was der Iranische Staat bezweckt mit dieser Inhaftierung.
> Ihr solltet euch darüber im klaren sein, dass hier ein Exemple vollführt werden soll. Der Iran ist moment in starken außerpolitischen Druck und versucht sich mit allen (un)möglichen Druckmitteln einzudecken.
> Auch wenn das Schicksal von Herrn D.Klein sehr nah geht, gibt es rein garnix was man von hier aus für ihn tun kann, leider.
> Um es mal ganz offen zu schreiben, das einzige was ihn da rausholen konnte wäre eine Spezialeinheit mit  mehreren Helikoptern, schwer*be*waff*net.
> Selbst eine Millionenschweres Löse*geld könnte den Herrn D. Klein nicht da rausholen, er ist politisches Druckmittel, wofür auch immer.



So bitter es auch ist, aber ich stimme Dir im Wesentlichen zu. Gleichwohl leuchtet mir nicht ein, warum wir nicht trotzdem alles in *unserer* Macht veruchen sollten, um die nötigen Hebel in Bewegung zu setzen.


----------



## Stokker (20. November 2006)

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Ich bin dabei.....


----------



## Carp4Fun (20. November 2006)

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Mein Brief ist bereits heut Nachmittag im Kasten gelandet!
Schaden wird`s nämlich auf keinen Fall...


----------



## Zanderfänger (21. November 2006)

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Acipenser, leite es doch auch an diesen wirklich vernünftigen Händler aus unserer Umgebung weiter. Der legt das 101% den Kunden aus, wie schon von mir bei der Kormoranaktion gesehen. #h

http://www.anglershop-gerlach.de/


----------



## HD4ever (21. November 2006)

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Mein Brief seit heute auch unterwegs ..... #6

*wo sind all die anderen boardies hier ????* #c​


----------



## Effe (21. November 2006)

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Moin,

mein Brief ging gestern raus und sollte heute, na ja  morgen da sein.

Hoffe auf rege Beteiligung!

Effe


----------



## Big Fins (21. November 2006)

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Hast ja recht Kai, natürlich kann man versuchen, Hebel in Bewegung zu setzen.
Aber bedenkt bitte, dass der Herr Steinmeier Außenminister von Deutschland ist, nicht vom Iran.
Ich bin mir absolut sicher, der Iran stellt inoffizielle Forderungen, die über die Möglichkeiten von Herrn Steinmeier hinausgehen.
Ich hoffe, dass Herr Klein bald wieder frei kommt und das gesund.


----------



## Achim_68 (21. November 2006)

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Brief ist raus!


----------



## Acipenser (21. November 2006)

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*



plaa Sawai schrieb:


> Der Herr Minister kennt genau die Sachlage, oder glaubt ihr wirklich, er ist eines Morgen aufgestanden und hat die Geschichte in der _Blind_ Zeitung gelesen? Es geht auch nicht darum, was der Minister nicht tun kann, sondern was der Iranische Staat bezweckt mit dieser Inhaftierung.
> Ihr solltet euch darüber im klaren sein, dass hier ein Exemple vollführt werden soll. Der Iran ist moment in starken außerpolitischen Druck und versucht sich mit allen (un)möglichen Druckmitteln einzudecken.
> Auch wenn das Schicksal von Herrn D.Klein sehr nah geht, gibt es rein garnix was man von hier aus für ihn tun kann, leider.
> Um es mal ganz offen zu schreiben, das einzige was ihn da rausholen konnte wäre eine Spezialeinheit mit mehreren Helikoptern, schwer*be*waff*net.
> Selbst eine Millionenschweres Löse*geld könnte den Herrn D. Klein nicht da rausholen, er ist politisches Druckmittel, wofür auch immer.



Natürlich wußte der Aussenminister noch vor der Boulevardpresse Bescheid, schließlich wird Donald Klein seid seiner Verhaftung durch das deutsche Konsulat im Iran betreut.

Natürlich ist es eine schwierige Situation, da da gewiss auch Politik im Spiel ist.

Natürlich sind unsere Herren Minister aktiv (siehe unser Innnenminister Schäuble, der ein Treffen mit dem iranischen Innenminister zur WM ablehnte, da u.a. zum damaligen Zeitpunkt eine vorzeitige Freilassung von iranischer Seite abgelehnt wurde),

Wir wollen hier keine Politik machen oder sonstwas, wir wollen hier demonstrieren, dass es Mitmenschen gibt, die sich um das Schicksal von Donald Klein Gedanken machen und kümmern. 

Darum die Bitte an den Aussenminister, wieder in Sachen Donald Klein tätig zu werden, darum die Schreiben an den iranischen Botschafter, um zu zeigen, dass sich eine Menge Leute für ihren Mitmenschen einsetzen.

Wie gesagt, wir wollen keine Politik, sondern einfach nur Menschlichkeit.


----------



## Noby (21. November 2006)

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Hallo zusammen bin auch dabei....


----------



## EmsLiga (21. November 2006)

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

bin auch dabei , Brief wird morgen versendet !!!

hätte aber gerne noch was zu den Medien geschickt damit das Thema mal wieder ins rechte Licht gerückt wird denn es ist eingeschlafen #q 

Alle noch ein Brief zu den Medien :m 

hoffe das Weihnachten alle Ihr Fest zusammen in D feiern können und nicht im Kakerlaken Knast !!!

Petri

EmsLiga


----------



## Acipenser (22. November 2006)

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Zanderfänger und Emsliga haben sehr gute Anregungen gebracht, ich kann das allerdings leider nicht alleine abwickeln:
- wer von Euch hat Kontakte zu Angelvereinen, Angelshops etc? Bitte sprecht die doch mal an, ob die bei der Aktion mitmachen.
- Wer von Euch hat direkte Medienkontakte? Relevant sind neben der Lokalpresse vor allem die überregionalen Zeitungen und Zeitschriften (FAZ, TAZ etc. Spiegel, Stern, Focus etc.) sowie natürlich Funk und Fernsehen. Ich werde da gerne weiter aktiv sein, allerdings ist es einfacher, wenn ein Redakteur schon vorgeglüht ist. Wenn es hier im Board keinen gibt, kriegen wir das auch hin.

Großen Dank an alle, die mitmachen und einen schönen Abend noch


----------



## Ossipeter (22. November 2006)

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Stell doch eine online-Unterschriftenliste mit Zweck als Überthema (Kurze Zusammenfassung unseres Anliegens),  Name, Vorname und Unterschrift zum downloaden rein. Wir legen die dann bei den Händlern, Vereinsversammlungen, Bäcker, Metzger etc. aus und schicken sie dann an die eingedruckten beiden Adressen.


----------



## Acipenser (23. November 2006)

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

@ossipeter: wenn, dann müßte eine Unterschriftenliste auch die Adresse enthalten, damit Doppeleinträge ausgeschlossen werden können. Allerdings ist das eine längerfristige Angelegenheit, wir wollen aber, dass Donald Klein zu Weihnachten wieder zuhause ist.

Gruß


----------



## Acipenser (23. November 2006)

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Ich soll Euch allen einen schönen Gruß von Karin Klein ausrichten, Donald durfte sie heute anrufen und sie hat ihm von unseren Aktionen erzählt. Er hat sich sehr gefreut. Hoffen wir, dass es ihn aufbaut und er wieder Hoffnung und Kraft schöpfen kann.

 Wer immer von Euch die Briefe weiter verteilen kann, der tue es bitte. Je mehr dabei sind, umso höher ist die Chance, dass wir auch wirklich helfen können.

 Einen schönen Abend noch


----------



## MFT Sutje (25. November 2006)

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Moin Moin,
ich bin auch dabei,die Briefe sind grad raus.


----------



## thefinish (25. November 2006)

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

muß montag zur post,brief geht gleich mit


----------



## xonnel (25. November 2006)

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Das lässt sich auch über die Webseite des Auswärtigen Amtes verschicken.


----------



## Acipenser (27. November 2006)

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

* Wer eine Unterschriftensammlung machen möchte, schicke mir bitte eine PN mit seiner eMail Adresse, habe ein entsprechendes Formular vorbereitet.

Das ist geeignet für 
- Angelvereine 
-, Angelgeschäfte (bitte sprecht Euren Tackle Dealer an, das kann ich nicht alles beackern)
- Unterschriftenaktionen in der Einkaufsmeile (ab. 2.12. beginnt die Weihnachtseinkaufszeit...)
- Arbeitsstelle (Cheffe fragen)

Die Unterschriftensammlung sollte allerdings bis zum 15.12. wieder bei mir eintreffen, damit ich das gesammelt weiter leiten kann.

 Gruß*


----------



## Acipenser (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

*"Donald läßt Euch alle herzlich grüßen,und er konnte immer noch nicht glauben,dass es Menschen gibt,die auch was dafür tun,und nicht nur große Reden schwingen."* (Zitat Ende)

 Der nächste Blinker wird wohl wieder über den Fall berichten und auch andere Magazine und Zeitungen werden das wieder aufgreifen. Auch die Tatsache, dass hier einige Menschen aktiv sind, wird nicht verschwiegen.

 Bitte macht weiter! Selbst wenn wir nichts ausrichten könnten, ist es doch für Donald eine stete Motivation und hilft, seine Moral zu heben. Alleine das kann sein Überleben bedeuten.

 Auch weiterhin gilt: wer die Briefvorlagen möchte, der schicke mir bitte eine PN mit seiner eMail Adresse, die Word Dokumente werde ich dann umgehend zusenden.

 Schönen Gruß


----------



## Acipenser (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Wenn wir noch keinen Erfolg haben, haben wir noch nicht alle Möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft.

Wir haben schon Angler aus ganz Deutschland aktivieren können: von Flensburg bis München, von Saarbrücken und Aachen bis Berlin. 

 Wieviele Leute können wir in Berlin aktivieren? Ist jemand aus Berlin hier??? Wer hat direkten Kontakt zur Berliner Presse??? Bitte melden (PN an mich), ich hätte da noch eine Idee.


----------



## Acipenser (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Hallo miteinander,

 wer aus Berlin oder Umgebung hat Lust und Zeit, etwas für Donald Klein in Berlin zu organisieren?

 Mein Vorstellungen sind entweder 
 - eine Mahnwache, die muss aber 24x7 besetzt sein und sollte auch nicht nur einen Tag laufen, sondern notfalls bis Weihnachten oder darüber hinaus. Es wird gewiss schwierig genügend Leute zu finden, die mitmachen (können), aber es ist nicht unmöglich
 - oder eine friedliche Demo vor der iranischen Botschaft. Das sollte leichter zu realisieren sein, ist aber nur eine einmalige Angelegenheit. So eine Demo muss dann beim Ordnungsamt / Polizei angemeldet sein, ausserdem braucht man Plakate, Transparente etc.

 Egal ob jetzt Mahnwache oder Demo, das wird gewiss medienwirksam sein, so dass ARD, ZDF und die ganzen freien Sender Interesse an einer Berichterstattung haben. Wenn man die Berliner Zeitungen vorher anspricht, dass die einen Aufruf veröffentlichen, werden auch Nicht-Angler mitmachen.

 Wer das in die Hand nehmen kann, schicke mir bitte eine PN. Von Karlsruhe aus kann ich das leider nicht organisieren.

 Danke vorab


----------



## asgol (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Hallo aus Lambsheim,

da das Thema hier im Forum doch recht breit gestreut ist, auch hier noch mal der Klick für weitere Infos.

Aktuelle Pressemeldungen der BILD-Rhein-Neckar findet ihr bei

http://www.sav-lambsheim.de


----------



## Sundjäger (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Bin natürlich dabei. Die Regierung schläft auch kollektiv,weil keiner von ihnen oder ihren Angehörigen davon betroffen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Bezüglich Regierung:
Ich habe Kontakt mit dem Auswärtigen Amt aufgenommen, wir werden eine Stellungnahme bekommen was da alles lief und noch immer läuft.

Blinker, BILD etc. wurde ja schon angesprochen.

Und es zieht weitere Kreise, die "Welt am Sonntag" Redaktion hat sich bei mir gemeldet, ich habe Acipenser deswegen schon angemailt.


----------



## Nauke (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bezüglich Regierung:
> Ich habe Kontakt mit dem Auswärtigen Amt aufgenommen, wir werden eine Stellungnahme bekommen was da alles lief und noch immer läuft.
> 
> Blinker, BILD etc. wurde ja schon angesprochen.
> ...



Alle Achtung #6


----------



## Acipenser (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Sag ich doch: die Mods sind auch mit aktiv, auch ohne hier groß zu posten...

Und: die Regierung schläft durchaus nicht! Ich erinnere nur an die Besuchsanfrage des iranischen Innenministers an Wolfgang Schäuble, der allerdings ablehnte, da der Iran eine vorzeitige Entlassung zur Fussball-WM ablehnte. Bundespräsidialamt, Ausschuss für Menschenwürde und humanitäre Hilfe, sowie Petitionsausschuss haben ebenfalls reagiert. Bitte nicht zu schwarz malen, das Ergebnis, die Freilassung von Donald Klein,
ist komplexer in seiner Erreichung, als wir uns das gemeinhin vorstellen.

Amnesty International hat mich bisher bitterst enttäuscht, aber es gibt noch weitere mögliche Ansprechpartner.

Meine größte Hoffnung liegt auf dem vatikanischen Botschafter in Teheran. Ich hoffe, er kann eine Freilassung bewirken und zumindest eine gute Betreuung erwirken.

@ Nauke: kennst Du niemanden, der in Berlin die Orga für eine Versammlung/Kundgebung in die Hand nehmen kann? Schau doch mal in die Anglerkneipe rein, vielleicht ist dort der richtige Mann dabei...

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## Nauke (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Glaub mir,

wenn ja würde schon was am laufen sein.#h


----------



## Acipenser (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Ach Nauke, ich glaube Dir aufs Wort! Wenn ich mal in Berlin bin, müssen wir zusammen was trinken gehen.


----------



## Nauke (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*



Acipenser schrieb:


> Ach Nauke, ich glaube Dir aufs Wort! Wenn ich mal in Berlin bin, müssen wir zusammen was trinken gehen.



Einen trinken, gerne|supergri 

Ich bin noch dran, hab mir gestern das Demontrations-  und Versammlungsrecht
besorgt.
Anmelden ist ja kein Problem. Nur was sinnvolles und öffendlich wirksames
auf die Beine zu stellen, da fehlts.

Gruß Hartmut


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*



> Sag ich doch: die Mods sind auch mit aktiv, auch ohne hier groß zu posten...


Danke fürs Lob, ABER:
Unser "Job" ists ja nur die Plattform am Laufen zu halten, damit Ihr, die Member, z. B. solche Aktionen machen könnt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Soeben kam das Statement vom Auswärtigen Amt rein:

*Die konsularische Betreuung von deutschen Inhaftierten im Ausland*

Das Auswärtige Amt in Berlin und ca. 150 Auslandsvertretungen (Botschaften und Generalkonsulate) betreuen im Jahr rund 3000 deutsche Inhaftierte im Ausland. Sobald eine deutsche Auslandsvertretung von einem Haftfall eines Deutschen erfährt, nimmt sie unverzüglich Kontakt mit dem Inhaftierten auf. Die konsularische Betreuung deutsche Inhaftierter im Ausland umfasst: 
· Besuch in regelmäßigen Abständen im Gefängnis
· enge Begleitung des Strafverfahrens
· die Überprüfung, ob die Behandlung im Gefängnis korrekt ist und ob Verpflegung, Versorgung mit Kleidung und hygienischen Artikeln, Unterbringung und gesundheitliche Betreuung angemessen sind. 

Auf Wunsch unterrichten die Auslandsvertretungen ferner die Angehörigen des Gefangenen über die Inhaftierung und den Fortgang des Prozesses und leiten Geldüberweisungen an ihn weiter. Im Bedarfsfall unterstützen die Auslandsvertretungen die Inhaftierten bei der Beantragung eines Antrags auf Sozialhilfe bei den zuständigen deutschen Behörden.

Da die Konsularbeamten den Inhaftierten nicht vor dem ausländischen Gericht vertreten können, unterstützen sie die deutschen Gefangenen bei der Suche nach adäquatem rechtlichem Beistand vor Ort. Wenn nötig, wirken sie auch auf die Bestellung eines Dolmetschers und Pflichtverteidigers hin. Eine Einflussnahme auf das Strafverfahren des Inhaftierten ist den Auslandsvertretungen nicht möglich.

Zu den Bemühungen im Fall des Deutschen Donald Klein:

Bundesaußenminister Dr. Steinmeier, das Auswärtige Amt und die Botschaft Teheran setzen sich gegenüber Iran auf allen Ebenen mit Nachdruck für die Freilassung von Herrn Klein ein. Darüber hinaus wird der Fall bei jeder Gelegenheit auf allen Ebenen gegenüber der iranischen Regierung angesprochen. Am 18.12.2006 konnte ein Abgeordneter des Deutschen Bundestages mit Unterstützung der Deutschen Botschaft Teheran Herrn Klein im Gefängnis besuchen und bei der Leitung der iranischen Justiz die Situation von Herrn Klein ansprechen.

Herr Klein wurde zum frühest möglichen Zeitpunkt wenige Tage nach seiner Festnahme im 1.200 km entfernten Bandar Abbas durch einen Mitarbeiter der Botschaft Teheran besucht. Die Botschaft hat das Gerichtsverfahren gegen Herrn Klein in Bandar Abbas beobachtet und zusammen mit seinem Anwalt Fragen bei der der Berufung gegen das erstinstanzliche Urteil beraten.

Herr Klein wird seit seiner Verlegung in ein Gefängnis in Teheran weiterhin durch die deutsche Botschaft Teheran intensiv betreut. Nach mehrfachen Interventionen der Botschaft sind die Haftbedingungen erleichtert worden. So kann er täglich mit seiner Familie und mehrmals wöchentlich mit der Deutschen Botschaft Teheran telefonieren und erhielt im August eine Woche Hafturlaub in Teheran. 

Konsularische Haftbesuche finden nach Möglichkeit mindestens einmal monatlich statt. Darüber hinaus wird Herr Klein wöchentlich durch den deutschen Pfarrer der evangelischen Gemeinde in Teheran sowie regelmäßig durch seinen iranischen Rechtsanwalt in der Haft besucht. Die konsularische Betreuung umfasst auch die regelmäßige Versorgung mit Lebensmitteln, Büchern und Zigaretten. Zu seinem Geburtstag im November haben Mitarbeiter der Botschaft Herrn Klein ein Paket zusammengestellt und ins Gefängnis gebracht.

Das Auswärtige Amt und die Deutsche Botschaft Teheran stehen in ständigem Kontakt mit Karin Klein, der Ehefrau von Herrn Klein, dem iranischen Anwalt und einem in Deutschland beauftragten Rechtsanwalt. 

Das Auswärtige Amt und die Deutsche Botschaft Teheran werden in ihren Bemühungen nicht nachlassen, sich für eine vorzeitige Entlassung von Herrn Klein aus iranischer Haft einzusetzen.

Michael Ebel
Pressereferat, Auswärtiges Amt


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: gemeinsame Aktion zur Freilassung von Donald Klein*

Um die Diskussion nicht zu verzetteln schließe ich diesen Thread und verweise auf den aktuellen *hier>>>*


----------

